

9 reasons to use KDE - Tsiolkovsky
http://opensource.com/life/15/4/9-reasons-to-use-kde

======
chimmychonga
In my experience the only terminal I have used that doesn't support multiple
tabs was the windows command line. But Konsole does look neat.

